# Pigeon Creek Flathead



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Posting this mainly because of where I got him. Didn't weigh him buy he was a big one. That means they have traveled out of the conecuh and up the Sepulga and pigeon. Caught some in the Sepulga last year but haven't tried the pigeon because it's hard to travel. Fish was released into my freezer as always for yellowcats.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

This the only pic you got?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Thats a pretty good bit north, looks to be a 30 pounder. You can bet your ass if anybody of water touches another that has flatheads inhabiting that area, it wont take long to be infested by flatheads itself. I love catching flatheads where people tell me they don't live.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing; nice flathead!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> This the only pic you got?


Nope but the others are not any better. By the way I got me a couple of your gigging poles and threw away my pool poles. Fine quality there.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I found a few creeks that branch off from Escambia River that run under hwy 29 that I launched my small boat in and have caught some fairly nice flats from. Have you ever fished in Fort Crawford in Brewton?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> I found a few creeks that branch off from Escambia River that run under hwy 29 that I launched my small boat in and have caught some fairly nice flats from. Have you ever fished in Fort Crawford in Brewton?


I've pretty much fished from Goshen Al all the way to pensacola. The flatheads start below Point A and go south. Actually caught some in Point A when it was lowered years ago for damn repairs. I have a house and land on the Patsilaga outside Brantley but they apparently haven't gotten up there. I hope they stay out of the Patsilaga because I like like my red belly fishing.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> Nope but the others are not any better. By the way I got me a couple of your gigging poles and threw away my pool poles. Fine quality there.


Thanks, glad you like them.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Have you found a creek in Alabama where they haven't invaded yet?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Have you found a creek in Alabama where they haven't invaded yet?


Not many. Maybe Patsilaga and Conecuh above Andalusia. Lake Eufaula still doesn't have any. Pea rivers got em now in good numbers


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> Not many. Maybe Patsilaga and Conecuh above Andalusia. Lake Eufaula still doesn't have any. Pea rivers got em now in good numbers


The Pea River is a fine fishery, thats all I will say about that.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> The Pea River is a fine fishery, thats all I will say about that.


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> The Pea River is a fine fishery, that's all I will say about that.


It's ok in spots. I fish it around 20 times a year. I do the best close between Geneva and Kinston, But they are all the way up to Elba. Not alot of real big fish. I'd say 40 was the biggest I've gotten out of there.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> It's ok in spots. I fish it around 20 times a year. I do the best close between Geneva and Kinston, But they are all the way up to Elba. Not alot of real big fish. I'd say 40 was the biggest I've gotten out of there.


A 40 is a respectable fish on any river in my opinion. Hows the blue fishing on that little river? Blues seem to be disappearing on Escambia.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> A 40 is a respectable fish on any river in my opinion. Hows the blue fishing on that little river? Blues seem to be disappearing on Escambia.


I catch a few but not many. I only catch a bunch of them when I'm using shad or cut bait, which is not often. And to reply on the 40 lb fish comment. A 40 lb yellowcat is a good fish, but becoming more common. When I started catching them over 30 years ago a big fish was not near as common as it is today. Another thing is that they grow alot faster than a bluecat.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> I catch a few but not many. I only catch a bunch of them when I'm using shad or cut bait, which is not often. And to reply on the 40 lb fish comment. A 40 lb yellowcat is a good fish, but becoming more common. When I started catching them over 30 years ago a big fish was not near as common as it is today. Another thing is that they *grow alot faster than a bluecat*.


Thats a fact, blues just lives longer and grows larger.


----------

